# North Kansas City MO State BBQ Championship



## smokaholic (Mar 9, 2010)

This is more of a local midwest competition but Im sure there are tons of us on here from the area. Just seein who might show up. I will be there competing.


----------



## waysideranch (Mar 9, 2010)

Date for this event???


----------



## smokaholic (Mar 10, 2010)

This weekend Mar 12th and 13th...short notice huh.


----------



## mrsb (Mar 11, 2010)

Is this in NKC after the Snake Saturday Parade?


----------



## duck killer 1 (Mar 12, 2010)

where is the event held? i will be in the area this weekend doin some goosekillin and would like to show up.


----------



## butcher bbq (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck post and tell us how you did.


----------



## smokaholic (Mar 14, 2010)

My Team Rubbed For Your Pleasure came in 64th out of 109 teams. Some well known and veteran teams there so not bad for our first time out. Chicked was 44th, Ribs 94th, Pork 98th and I got my first with an 8th place in Brisket. Couldnt have done it with alot of help and instruction from you all here. 

Still in shock I got a call on my first outing. Hopefully it wasnt a fluke. Plenty of room for improvement and I know what could have been done to make it better but this was to kind of set a baseline for the year.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 14, 2010)

*GREAT JOB, you had the guts and the will to do it and CONGRATS on your 8th place Brisket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That's something to be proud of right now IMO!!!*


----------



## smokaholic (Mar 14, 2010)

It wore my a$$ out LOL ...i was getting over a cold during the whole thing. The weather never got above 40 or so and it rained off and on the whole time, never really slept maybe catnapped between timers and alarms lol. Miserable conditions but i had alot of fun and met some cool people and bumped into friends whom I didnt know bbq'ed lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 14, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 14, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## ugaboz (Jun 12, 2010)

congrats man


----------

